# Digested Grass Sierra



## patmurris (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi all! 

Last month i went up to one of the barns i inherited from my father in the French southern Alps. It is located around 4000 feet, just above a village where my family has some roots.

My father used to bring me on his 'lands' - a small hour hike from the village, where we would tour the few old barns scattered here and there. Each time we came to one, he used to complain about a cousin he let use the place to park his sheep, and who obviously didn't ever care to clean up the place. The manure layers have accumulated and dried over the years, reaching a good foot thickness in one place... more then enough to cut a few pen blanks: :biggrin:


















Turning the material wasn't too bad (with a bit of thin CA), if not for a couple embedded small stones. However, i managed to damage one bushing and spread metallic dust over one end of the sierra tube... The overall result was not that great though and i wasn't decided to use a kit with it, but then i had a damaged kit i wasn't going to use anyway and went ahead.

Before anybody asks, it does not smell bad - it's just digested grass.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Aug 21, 2011)

COOL! I like it. If you can get the stones out of there, you could have a unique look. Very rustic looking. FOR SALE. POOPENS


----------



## Rick P (Aug 21, 2011)

LOL Taking a cue from the Alaskan Moose nugget industry? I have seen everything from ear rings to hat pins to swizzle sticks for your cocktails made from Moose poo. Not pens.........yet.


----------



## Dan26 (Aug 21, 2011)

Holy sheep poop batman!! That is cool and unique. I think it looks great!


----------



## pensbydesign (Aug 21, 2011)

sounds like a ****y thing to do to me


----------



## Wooden Affairs (Aug 21, 2011)

Look out for goodies, I found an old silver dollar in something very similar once.


----------



## BSea (Aug 21, 2011)

One man's poop is another man's pen.:biggrin:


----------



## leestoresund (Aug 21, 2011)

I guess it would take a special kind of customer to appreciate the product.

Lee


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 21, 2011)

Surprised noone has said your pen looks like ______?  Only cause it is truly made from it, not of the quality!


Scott (certainly thinking outside the envelop) B


----------



## Finatic (Aug 21, 2011)

Really Cool to have a pen that's already been eaten!


----------



## randywa (Aug 21, 2011)

That would be a habit breaker for the folks that always put their pen in their mouth.


----------



## patmurris (Aug 21, 2011)

...Thanks a lot for the funny words, your comments have me laughing out loud! 
I especially like the "pen that's already been eaten" although the "pen in their mouth" thing is quite tasty too! :biggrin:


----------



## Drstrangefart (Aug 21, 2011)

Stateside we call it "Recycling".....


----------



## boxerman (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice poop pen. :biggrin:


----------



## crabcreekind (Aug 21, 2011)

That's one "crap"py pen!.. nice job


----------



## nsfr1206 (Aug 22, 2011)

I like it. And I would believe your place in the Alps must have some nice views...


----------



## minus459 (Aug 22, 2011)

A mad rush for the bathroom when you're doing your tax and you realise you've spent the last half hour chewing on your pen.


----------



## MOtrooper (Aug 22, 2011)

That pen looks like S***. In a good way. Very nice.


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 22, 2011)

Digested grass..................that STILL has me laughing. I've heard it called a lot of things over the years, but NEVER digested grass. :laugh:
What you should do is show it to people and ask for their opinion. After they've fondled it for a while then tell them what it is  Just make sure the ground is soft, someone is bound to just let it go.

Nice pen btw


----------



## Curly (Aug 22, 2011)

It would be perfect if it had brown ink.


----------



## patmurris (Aug 22, 2011)

...now i'd guess next time i'll be selling some (timber) blanks in the classifieds, people will worry about what kind of freebie they may find in their package! :biggrin:


----------



## Dai Sensei (Aug 22, 2011)

Dam, you beat me to it, I'm working on a dog cr_p pen :biggrin:

Great job, it has worked out really well 

Cheers


----------



## rizaydog (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG.  Weird idea.  But the pen is cool.  Wonder what the marketing slogan will be??


----------



## patmurris (Aug 23, 2011)

Here is the place where i 'harvested' the stuff. It is hard to tell, but in the upper right picture, the manure layer on the floor is domed and the thickness is probably over a foot in one place:






Location on Google map - sorry i can't seem to get a working link to the map i created, but this shows the general area:
http://maps.google.fr/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=217395545761577797313.0004ab2d6c9f1db868b71


----------



## bon (Aug 23, 2011)

what can I say.

so cool !!!


----------



## glycerine (Aug 23, 2011)

interesting... and disgusting, all at the same time!


----------

